# Smoked a few



## Hard Core (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 7, 2009)

Dang Chuck...... I think we went to wrong lake last night......

We wasnt very thrilled with the outcome of WP.....


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Mar 7, 2009)

piled um up .congrads.


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 8, 2009)

I imagine it was red. It is the hooche. How many basket balls and tennis balls you see?


----------



## Bowfisher (Mar 8, 2009)

Wasn't that bad on West Point last night, even the girls put a few fish in the boat.  There was alot of clean pretty water and some nice size carp as well.  We will see come April.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 8, 2009)

Hard Core said:


> I imagine it was red. It is the hooche. How many basket balls and tennis balls you see?



I lost count......we shot so many it wasnt even funny.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Mar 8, 2009)

great job! what do you do with all the carp


----------



## Hard Core (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks.These are now part of 2 different garden spots. We also hae a fertilizer company we give them to and a turtle farmer also.


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Mar 9, 2009)

Bowfisher said:


> Wasn't that bad on West Point last night, even the girls put a few fish in the boat.  There was alot of clean pretty water and some nice size carp as well.  We will see come April.



I know your full of it now.....


----------

